# Help with Mod/rocker fancy dress



## computergirl200 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey,
I have been invited to a fancy dress party and the theme is Mods and rockers.  I think its like 80's rockers and scooter riding mods if that means anything to anyone?

I am a bit confused about what the style is and how to wear it.  I have low funds to buy things with! (and not much time)

If anyone can help me sum up the styles then that would be cool.

I am going to post a make-up question in the appropriate forum (if I can find one), but I have long hair.  Can I be a mod with long hair?????!!

Any help, suggestions much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## iLust (Oct 15, 2009)

A couple of ideas:

bebe Shutter Pleat Strapless Mini Dress

http://www.forever21.com/product.asp?catalog_name=FOREVER21&category_name=d  ress&product_id=2066180364&Page=1


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 15, 2009)

If you are on a budget Forever 21 is going to be your best bet. And you can defintely have long hair for it, I would wear it stick straight. HTH!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 16, 2009)

I LOVE that dress from Bebe!! good choice! I'd try to google some rocker looks. I think the rocker look would be pretty easy though. But I have no idea what a "Mod" is???? sorry! :\


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Oct 16, 2009)

The Mod look is from the 60's; here's an article on how to get it!

How to Get the Mod Look - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com

HTH


----------

